# Some guidance please on buying a second hand watch



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm interested in buying a decent second hand watch, that will give me little or no problems

As my knowledge of watches is somewhat limited, I'm looking for a little guidance before buying one.

Looking to spend up to £400


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The best advice would be to stick around here, join in the banter, get a feel for what you like, and before you know it you'll have 50 posts under your belt - which gives you access to the sales corner, with all it's wonderful temptations. With your £400 budget, there are plenty of possibilities :thumbsup:

You could also provide more specific information on the type of watch you're looking for, so members on here can put forward their suggestions. Things like style, size, and the type of movement would be a good starting point.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Welcome Alan,

For about £400 there are plenty of decent spec watches out on the market. Tissot's, Steinhart, Certina but a few. You manage to get a automatic for the money. Lots of different styles etc. This is of course if you can't for 50 posts!.

Good luck either way.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Alan0048 said:


> that will give me little or no problems


 AS to that bit of your post, most will do that but watches with time, like a car, need servicing, some more than others so you would need to check that situation with any watch that you fancy the look of....


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

I came from the era where Britian manufactured a lot of things,and you get what you paid for.

Im not looking for a Flashy all singing and all dancing type of watch, just something that is reliable.

I guess a starting point would be Gerrard, not too fussed about having a date movement.

Is there any other british manufacturers that would fit the bill.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Alan0048 said:


> I came from the era where Britian manufactured a lot of things,and you get what you paid for.
> 
> Im not looking for a Flashy all singing and all dancing type of watch, just something that is reliable.
> 
> ...


 With Garrard the case and the company may be British but it will house a Swiss movement often an Eta which is much the same as most manufacturers they just buy in movements and have their name put on the dial , so saying that if you could be tempted to go Swiss i would go for a vintage Omega auto personally , very nice quality, reliable and if you keep it for a few years you will more than likely get back what you paid for it maybe more if it is something like a Seamaster or Constellation as they seem the more popular imho.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

andyclient said:


> With Garrard the case and the company may be British but it will house a Swiss movement often an Eta which is much the same as most manufacturers they just buy in movements and have their name put on the dial , so saying that if you could be tempted to go Swiss i would go for a vintage Omega auto personally , very nice quality, reliable and if you keep it for a few years you will more than likely get back what you paid for it maybe more if it is something like a Seamaster or Constellation as they seem the more popular imho.


 I would agree with that.

Take a good look at some of the vintage Omega's.

Quality movements and pretty darn reliable.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Harold pinchbeck 'made in England'. Entry level is £400 but you can get 10% off. I got 1 and love it.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.haroldpinchbeck.co.uk/order-online/4557279627/William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Craftycockney said:


> Harold pinchbeck 'made in England'. Entry level is £400 but you can get 10% off. I got 1 and love it.


 The movement is Swiss though (and quartz) , like i said in my earlier post movements are bought in


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

a second hand ANYTHING is an experiment ! cars , trucks, boats and wife? / if you have some mechanical skills, it will help you with buying cars and watches.. - vinn


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Most things these days are assembled using various components from different suppliers. Either because of cost or no point spending millions in R&D when someone has already a tried and tested system which is already established. If you want a completely English made watch I would suggest Robert Loomes: http://www.robertloomes.com/robin-gents-watch/.

With a price tag to match course. For me the pinchbeck ticked all the right boxes


----------



## Alan0048 (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for the information, what a great Forum this is. Was also looking at Tudor watches, I know I will have to spend a bit more though.

I don't know if its me, but I tend to be put off a watch if theres an inscription on the back, maybe its a newbie way of thinking, as Ive said before, Ive a lot to learn about this new hobby.


----------

